# Any advise on this camera?



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

Has anyone out there currently have OR know of a camera system made by the Aries company from wisc. They specialize in the Hi-End municipal cameras "made in wisc" which caught my attention.They make a contractor model that intrests me. Anyone out there famaliar with the "seeker" model? The specs are outstanding, and again made in USA


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

rainman said:


> Has anyone out there currently have OR know of a camera system made by the Aries company from wisc. They specialize in the Hi-End municipal cameras "made in wisc" which caught my attention.They make a contractor model that intrests me. Anyone out there famaliar with the "seeker" model? The specs are outstanding, and again made in USA


 --- I have seen the Aries on Insituform and Reynolds company pipe lining trucks and they only used high dollar stuff, it must be good


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The one at my work is a PITA the head of the camera comes off to install the skid so I never trust the thing. It has "blacked out" a few times with lights on. When it is working the picture is great. The "monitor" system is made to up grade and seems to me over complicated, but I don't know how old it is. I will try to get the model tomorrow and get back.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

The City DPW in my town has one and it's always broken!


----------

